# How to switch from one sub ink to another



## Laurabeth128 (May 3, 2020)

I ordered ink from one site (which delayed 10 days). Impatient and excited to get to work, I ordered an amazon ink instead. First site would not cancel my order so I have another ink arriving today. My question- how can I transition from one sub ink to another when the time comes? Can I simply fill with the other ink or will I need to empty and clean out the tanks before filling with the other sub ink?? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Mixing inks in a bottle or cartridge is definitely a no-no!
Swapping ink cartridges and keep printing to clear the old ink from the printhead is possible, but there is always a risk.

To be 100% safe, you should flush everything with flushing solution before switching.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

The real issue is the colors most likely will not match so they will appear different when switching inks.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

1/ Print through until one colour runs out, then clean and flush.


or


2/ If using Ciss or refilable carts throw them away and start fresh with new ones.


or


3/ Put the new inks on ebay and stick with the brand you are using now.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Which printer do you have?


----------



## Laurabeth128 (May 3, 2020)

splathead said:


> Which printer do you have?


I have the Epson ET 2720.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Laurabeth128 said:


> I have the Epson ET 2720.



Here is a how to from Cobra Ink https://youtu.be/yXsBR_3pmFg


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Here is a how to from Cobra Ink https://youtu.be/yXsBR_3pmFg


 Can he not just use syringes like I do? 

They are mess free and reusable. I just wash them with tap water and then rinse them with some denatured alcohol.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TABOB said:


> Can he not just use syringes like I do?
> 
> They are mess free and reusable. I just wash them with tap water and then rinse them with some denatured alcohol.



 I imagine his way is the quick and dirty way. Syringe takes longer and why worry about reusable if you're changing inks. I couldn't see holding my printer over a sink and would use the syringe method too.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Syringe takes longer and why worry about reusable if you're changing inks. I couldn't see holding my printer over a sink and would use the syringe method too.


Syringes are actually faster. I use the large 300ml ones like the one in the photo. They create less bubbles than a gurgling bottle as well. Air in the ink is not a good idea.


----------

